# Someone tie me up!!!



## amberjade (May 28, 2010)

I am SO dangerous when I go to my LFS - went in to get a couple of supplies and what do I bring home? A yabbie! Hahahaha. It was just so darn cute! 

I've put it in my tub pond for now - might move it to a tank when I get my 110gal and organize everyone else. lol

It's name is Yabbie Dabbie Blue. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ha ha. I've admired the yabbies at the shop, but I've left them there, not brought one home with me. :lol:


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Umm whats a Yabbie? I have never heard of it.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

It's like a little crayfish/lobster.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh ok. LOL Is that there common name? I tried to search them but did not find anything.


----------



## amberjade (May 28, 2010)

Must be an Aussie thing LOL

It's scientific name is cherax destructor 

They are an Australian native freshwater crayfish


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

no offense but arn't they nice on the BBQ ?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL willow you are funny. I found more info with the scientific name there pretty neat lookingbut will eat fish if they are kept together so not something I would keep. ; )


----------



## WH2O (May 15, 2010)

they are commonly eaten, I think Ive seen them eaten in China but that might be a different species.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

don't think i could eat my one though.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

People in the south here eat crayfish alot but I am from the south and have never tried them so not sure if they are tasty or not.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

are they fresh water,or do they need brackish ?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

They look just like a lobster to me,
I know Lobsters are Deliciooo


----------



## amberjade (May 28, 2010)

Yes, they are commonly eaten - but I don't eat seafood! lol

They are freshwater - they are prolific in dams and streams. They MAY eat fish, but they prefer veggies 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

that's good news,so you can keep them with the fish you have. ?


----------



## WH2O (May 15, 2010)

some people raise them as food especially in China and Australia.


----------



## amberjade (May 28, 2010)

I can because my fishes are fast  goldfish

Wouldn't put a yabbie in with anything fancy and slow, or aggressive - some fish like to eat yabbies!

You can almost treat yabbies like cichlids - they are territorial, like veggies and can be a bit cranky! lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VTonic (Oct 20, 2010)

Soooo NEAT! I coldnt keep one in my set up though, too many slow moving ornamental fish.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

well it sounds like an interesting little critter you have. :-D


----------

